# Anyone still using theirs?



## Riaz (16/8/21)

With the ever changing vaping scene and MTL on the rise, who has revived their old faithful Reo?

Reason im asking, mine has been in confinement for a few years and im wanting to bring it back to life but i might need a few parts and someone that can restore it for me.

Im based in Cape Town


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/8/21)

Hiya Stranger! Long time no chat @Riaz! I did try one of REO's not so long ago but I just can't get to like MTL anymore. It makes me cough.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (16/8/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hiya Stranger! Long time no chat @Riaz! I did try one of REO's not so long ago but I just can't get to like MTL anymore. It makes me cough.
> View attachment 237060
> View attachment 237061


Hi Oom, yes its been a while. Hope you well otherwise.

Ive been vaping MTL for a while now and have been enjoying it, and what better device than the Reo for MTL right?

Mine has been staring at me ever since i unpacked the archives of vape goodies. 

Hopefully someone can assist in the restoration.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/8/21)

Your post has ignited a fire for some nostalgia and I pulled 3 of my REO's out of the display cabinet and given them a quick polish and clean and will have to go out to the long term vape storage in the boathouse to see if I can find some REO bottles and any spares to see if I can fix the one with the broken nipple.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Riaz (16/8/21)

Ive got no spares


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/8/21)

Riaz said:


> Ive got no spares



Just searched high and low and can't find my spares or any authentic REO Bottles!  But I did find a squishy bottle and that will have to do for now! At least one of the REO's are operational now! The Hornet RDA is a pretty tight draw but with a bit of slipstreaming it's doable! Maybe I will bring the Skyfall out and see how that does.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/8/21)

@Riaz what spares are you looking for?

I've got some:
Brass Button Top
Button for Grand
Squonk Bottle
Small screws for Negative spring plate
Negative Spring
Squonk Tube

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Riaz (16/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> @Riaz what spares are you looking for?
> 
> I've got some:
> Brass Button Top
> ...


I need all the internals- ive got the button and negative spring, but the button is completely shot so it stays down- doesnt pop back up- the plate that the button pushes down onto broke

i also need the 510 pin that the bottle tube fits into- mine broke off

i basically need all the internals lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/8/21)

Riaz said:


> I need all the internals- ive got the button and negative spring, but the button is completely shot so it stays down- doesnt pop back up- the plate that the button pushes down onto broke
> 
> i also need the 510 pin that the bottle tube fits into- mine broke off
> 
> i basically need all the internals lol



I doubt you will find any of those sadly! I have been looking for the 510 pin for the bottle tube as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/8/21)

Riaz said:


> I need all the internals- ive got the button and negative spring, but the button is completely shot so it stays down- doesnt pop back up- the plate that the button pushes down onto broke
> 
> i also need the 510 pin that the bottle tube fits into- mine broke off
> 
> i basically need all the internals lol



Ouch... the important bits... 

Maybe you can have a positive contact plate made up, or repatriate it from somewhere else (like the battery plates for an old wall clock or a tv remote). The electronic component stores (someone else will have to jump in here with details) might have something that can work.

As for the 510 squonk pin, I have had a look at an old busted Therion and Simple Ex, none of them will work to be used in the Reo unfortunately. Maybe there is another squonk mod with something similar that someone has in their spares box.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

